# Gigging When Your A Minor



## mentalwarfare (Aug 11, 2006)

This may seem like a stupid question but my band and I are wondering about gigging opportunities even though we all are under 18. I know a lot of bands coming out will play the bar circuit and most don't get past that but what do minors do if they want to play a few gigs here and there. Are there any opportunities for minors to play in calgary or any city for that matter?


----------



## aaron (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey man,I grew up gigging in Calgary and other canadian cities.the trick is to contact the people who put on the local shows,one way to do this is to check out all gig posters and take a few of the smaller ones in.Once there find out who put the show on and just talk to them,invite them to watch your band jam or give them a demo(even a crappy 4 track recording will do the trick)Don't worry about trying to play the big shows,just get on any bill for now.Remember what you ar looking for is a oppertunity to get on stage to work on the live show,dont worry about how few people will show up.(I have played for 15 many times)once you get in the scene you should have no problem hooking up witht he bigger show's.
Take Care
Aaron


----------



## mentalwarfare (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey thanks for the advice man. I think we're gonna try and hook us with Wes Hegg (anyone familiar with him). My Dad knows him quite well and is a very respected concert promoter in calgary.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

There must be under age clubs there, or bar gigs that don't sell booze so the under age crowd can get in.

They need bands.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

bars in ottawa dont really care about age. my friends band was playing them 4 years ago, they're all like 18-20 now.


----------



## mentalwarfare (Aug 11, 2006)

I don't think there are any underage bars or clubs ini calgary. I know that the uprise festival (Local concert held every year featuring bands from calgary) is held to raise money for a youth club kinda thing. But I do not believe Calgary has one at the moment.

As for no alcohol nights at a bar I am not sure of. So thats another thing to check into.


----------



## fretman57 (Nov 9, 2007)

Most municipalities have permits available for under age musicians to play in licensed establishments provided they have an adult chaperone.

Good Luck!

Scotty


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I've worked with a twelve year old in a bar. You don't have to be 19 to work as an entertainer.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

I believe that as long as you're not drinking, there's no problem. I knew girls that served in restaurants who were not age of majority. They were told not to be drinking - consequences are serious to owner of course.


----------



## chaoscypher (Jun 4, 2007)

Well, up north above of you, in Edmonton, there's a skatepark inside of an old theatre building that lends/rents out to bands, there are usually fundraisers for charity done and usually at least 4 or more bands involved everytime there's something happening there.

If you can find a spot like that... you might have to go searching or find out if any other bands in your area play at certain spots (provided they're the same age).


----------

